# Now I got a mess-what to do



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

So I get all gung-ho and get pressurized CO2 , LED lights, timers and a pot load of plants. I've been a-trimming, I've been a-pruning, I've been a-fertilizing
and now I've got a mini rain forest in my aquarium.
I'm thinking about pulling everything out and thinning and re-grouping, 
(these need to go over there and those need to go over here. )
My ??? is .Can I do this without upsetting the eco=system of my aquarium.
Any professional suggestions would be appreciated.
Thanks in advance....*us flag


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I am not a professional but I have read about someone ripping everything out of a co2 injected system and it did not go back to normal quickly. I think it took a good while for everything to go back to normal.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Pics?? What type of plants? The weeds... er *plants* I've dealt with won't have any issues with what you've described.

Once plant is acclimated to tank, moving isn't an issue. I've done this with swords, stems, anubias, mosses, no issues. With gas and ferts, if they did suffer shock from movement, I didn't notice. (Because they still needed trimmig the next week)

If they will be out of the tank for a long period, keep them wet in tank water.


----------



## FancyFish (Jul 22, 2015)

The only type you may have an issue with are Cryptocoryne (if you have them) As any sudden changes may cause them to melt. Once reestablished, the rhizome, will usually regrow new leaves in a short period of time.

You are to a CO2 system, correct?


----------

